# A blunt question



## schwinnspastic (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello Cabers , I have finally started working on my 28ish Iver Mobicycle and the wood clad wheels are a mess so ordered up a pair of Velocity Blunt 700 35s 36 hole and will lace them to New Departure D and W hubs. I have tried a couple different spoke calcs on the web but I am getting different lengths for the same dimensions so does someone know the lengths I need ! Thanks for your time !
Mark


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 28, 2015)

I did a pair, but I can't remember off hand. I post it when I get home from work.


----------



## mike j (Jan 28, 2015)

Picked up this recently, the front hub was done, 5 over w/ 29's, I did the rear w/ 28's. Hub is a large 2spd kickback though. Hope this helps.


----------



## schwinnspastic (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks guys ! That is a nice looking bike Mike and the wheels go great with the frame color...Classy !
Mark


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/spokecalc/ is what I used to get the length for my Ranger.I used a 2 speed kickback for the rear.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 28, 2015)

I just laced a pair, I'll check the lengths in an hour or so...


----------



## schwinnspastic (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Vince , I'll give that one a try ! Nice Mead one of these days I'll get around to the Mead Arch bar in the pile !
Mark


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 28, 2015)

Pm sent!


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 28, 2015)

292mm front & 288mm rear

That's for a 3X pattern


----------



## schwinnspastic (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies , so at least one of the calculators I used was close at 288.7 for the rear and 291.4 for the front !
I stopped at my buddies shop today and there were the rims so I had him order the spokes , now to get the paint work done.
Mark


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 29, 2015)

gtdohn said:


> 292mm front & 288mm rear
> 
> That's for a 3X pattern




That's what I got as well. I use this calculator. 
https://leonard.io/edd/


----------



## Lux Low (Feb 1, 2015)

Blunts, Spokes, Tires, and wheels.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...nt-Wheels-New-Road-Worthy-Wheels-amp-Rims-etc


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Fabulous looking bike you got there Mikej.


----------

